# Hit a buoy



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I think the "Trigger Happy" maybe dead. I hit a buoy early Saturday morning , around 1 am. I was returning from the 3 mile bridge and hit an unlighted red buoy. See picture. The spot light had died about an hour earlier and it was dark. I thought I was in the channel and based upon GPS I was. I also thought the GPS would show the buoys and it normally does ,even the cans. Can only blame myself for not maintaining a better look out. Will take to be estimated tomorrow, but don't have much hope.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dang it man!!!!! So sorry Ed, that looks bad. From time to time I see the barges will relocate some of the cans. did you get one of the ones closer the 3 mile bridge, or closer to the land cut?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn Ed sorry to hear that. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ed it sucks but it can be fixed. Glad no one got hurt.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

no one got hurt and we did make it back under our own power. It was not a can but a full size buoy, light just was not lit. It was about mid way from the bridge to the base. And I agree, will not buff out. I have one rough estimate of about 9 -10 K to repair. Maybe looking for a new "used" boat. ed


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Will insurance cover it?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ouch. That will be hard to buff out.

Glad you all made it back OK.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Ouch! That's a bummer Ed! Glad you are OK! Boats can be replaced. People....not so much.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ed you can fix that with a good grinder, saw and fiberglass. It wont look new but you can fish it. Then it will look as beat up as my wellcraft. Some of the channel lights are unlighted. To bad it happened to you shipmate.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch Ed, sorry to hear about that brother....


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

I am glad to hear that no one was injured. Sorry about your boat.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang! Like Sealark said, can be fixed. If that's the worst that happens your ahead of the game, need a working spot light , but you already know that. Glad everyone's ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Things happen.

Glad nobody was hurt.....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man! Glad you are ok.

Was that the ol' Mako?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you are ok Ed.......You just gave Someone I know, justification to spend the rest of his boating career being afraid of the dark.........lol


...


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow hope every one is OK.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dang


i saw the coast guard buoy tender
messing around with a red buoy.
last week. looked like they were dragging 
it east.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh man ! Glad that no one got hurt ! You just point out which buoy it was and we'll go kick it's butt .


----------



## Longbow (Jan 3, 2016)

Sorry but your were still floating some one up stairs was watching over you, would have been ruff ending up in the water at night


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you and the crew are ok.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for all the concern Everyone is/was OK and I am coming to terms with it. If I get this one fixed or another, it will have a spotlight installed and will be checked with the running lights. ed


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ed, I have a 16-18 inch LED light bar on the front of my river boat. That joker is obnoxiously bright....LED uses less power so that would be a good addition....:thumbsup:


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I live on the water near the foot of garçon point bridge. We fish 3mb at least once a week. Not a single buoy is lit east of the bridge. I don't understand why.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Someone upstairs was looking out for your safety my friend hit one at night with 3 on boat and 2 were killed this was in Nort Fort Myers. They were ejected and didnt have on life jacked and thats all she wrote.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, hate to see that. Glad to hear no injuries. That would have scared the snot out of me. Couple get-togethers with about 6 PFF project guys and it will be like Servpro says, "like it never ever happened"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Dang Ed, if it can happen to you, it can happen to anyone. Glad to hear all are safe.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy crap Ed. I bet that was a heck of a bump in the night I bet. Glad all are safe.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh man sorry to see that but glad your ok. I hit one in Destin pass one night but was lucky it wasn't that bad. Have also had a close encounter or three on the way back from 3mb to Bayou Grande


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear Ed


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Dang sorry to see this Ed I have been fishing alot more at night especially coming through the channel of the 3 mile bridge definitely been a concern with some of these buoys .Once again I hate this for you look to have had a epic year.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Ouch! Is the buoy OK?

Very good to hear no one was hurt, that is all that counts.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Man, I'm sorry to see that happened. Glad everyone is ok, though.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I have two 9" LED bars installed for headlights on mine. It's illegal to run them as all your supposed to display are yojr red/green and a white 360° light. It's funny, they'll write you a ticket for driving with improper lights on the highway but your supposed to run around blind on the water. I've been stopped on more than one occasion by the FWC for running mine. I'm on the water exclusively at night so it's a liability for me not being able to see. This accident is a prime example. I'm glad no one was hurt and I hate your boat was torn up. Don't misconstrue this as a swing at you, that was not my intention.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I have two 9" LED bars installed for headlights on mine. It's illegal to run them as all your supposed to display are yojr red/green and a white 360° light. It's funny, they'll write you a ticket for driving with improper lights on the highway but your supposed to run around blind on the water. I've been stopped on more than one occasion by the FWC for running mine. I'm on the water exclusively at night so it's a liability for me not being able to see. This accident is a prime example. I'm glad no one was hurt and I hate your boat was torn up. Don't misconstrue this as a swing at you, that was not my intention.


Same case here. My uncle had a spotlight from a cop car rigged through his CC. If it was dark; it was on. Got stopped all the time for "shining" while underway.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Man that sucks about your boat, glad no one was hurt, boats can be replaced or repaired but you can't!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Ed you have got to know that anyone here that has been on the water at night in the area understands :thumbsup:
At night when the water is smooth it's worse with the reflection. You'd think conditions would be better. Glad to hear everyone is okay. Could have been worse brother.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Like I said some of the main channel Buoys are unlighted. But all buoys have reflectors on them. Shine any light on an unlighted buoy and the jump out at you. A good handheld light used in the areas of buoys is a good idea. If you boat at night you must make it a point to KNOW where the buoys are and always use a spotter or yourself with a spot or hand held light. I go out a lot at night and don't have a spotlight. I use a handheld light when ever I am in an area that I know has buoys. And also when up on plane I will shine the light ahead of my course occasionally to possibly warn a kayak or fish boat that might not be lighted to good. The heaver the seas the worse it is to see the objects. Try running around on a new moon night in the keys during lobster season with a handheld flashlight in a light chop. Glad Ed made it out safe and sound, Keep that parascope up SIR,


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That's a hard lesson. I'm sure that after those lumps the man knows that at night the 2 words for the bay are not protected water. Without a spot light it's more like idle speed. And even then things can jump out at you. If you get it fixed be aware of the rock pile by the base close to shore between Navy Point and where they used to stage the Lexington. High tide and with no markers you won't see it until it's too late!


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeeze Ed thats horrible. If you need any help fixing it or whatever dont hesitate to give me a call


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That rock pile is actually a wreck the stones are ballast stones. I found some stuff on it back in the 70s. Nothing there to find now.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry about the boat Ed. Glad you're OK. Will be selling mine soon if you're interested.


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

I have always wondered with today's technology why any buoy in open water is still unlit. Take some of the BP money and put solar panels on all of them. The markers going in Bayou Chico don't have any lights on them.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the thoughts. Sorry to hear that you are selling but it does not surprise me. Have not seem it out much recently. Your boat is out of my price range. Hope you and the wife are doing OK < keep in touch 

As for the other posts Thanks for the thoughts/concerns. Didn't know that it was against the law to run with a spotlight on. Are they Afraid that you might shine the light in the fish eyes and spear them? Just kidding ! ed 



Mikvi said:


> Sorry about the boat Ed. Glad you're OK. Will be selling mine soon if you're interested.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Ed, I had my boat repaired (lot worse than yours) by a gentleman in Milton for less than 1/2 of what I was quoted by boat repair shops. He's good, has been doing it all his life. He also repaired Jeff's (madmax) boat if you remember that. If your interested, I can get you his number. You can also get it from Bill (fishnfool) when you see him at sherman cove.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

submariner said:


> Well I think the "Trigger Happy" maybe dead. I hit a buoy early Saturday morning , around 1 am. I was returning from the 3 mile bridge and hit an unlighted red buoy. See picture. The spot light had died about an hour earlier and it was dark. I thought I was in the channel and based upon GPS I was. I also thought the GPS would show the buoys and it normally does ,even the cans. Can only blame myself for not maintaining a better look out. Will take to be estimated tomorrow, but don't have much hope.


That is definitely a major bummer, but the good news is with fiberglass it can be fixed just as good as new if you so choose to go that route.


----------



## PeterParker (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes, saw the same thing either Wednesday or Thursday evening headed home over the bridge... wonder if it's the one he hit.



nextstep said:


> dang
> 
> 
> i saw the coast guard buoy tender
> ...


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow Ed! So sorry to see this but glad no one was hurt. That's what matters, could have been really bad. Lot of good memories with the boat, hope you are able to save it somehow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad there were no injuries, and good on you for making us all think again about safely running at night !! BTW, I have a Proline 231 I'm about to put up here for sale if you're looking for something to replace yours.....:whistling:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news Ed. now, someone needs to take him fishing, since he always takes everyone else. Good luck with getting your boat repaired.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad you are safe, boats can be repaired / replaced.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry that happened to you....a blessing that no one was injured.....good luck with the repair.....


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I used to make the nite run from Sherman's Cove to 3 mile bridge and back until I had too many close calls with unlighted cans. I was always within the marked channel and running radar. Now, I purposely run outside of the channel or launch from Bayou Grande.

Like others have stated, the boat can be repaired. Glad to hear that everyone is safe.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

the rock piles North of the Navy Pier have three pilings with signage marking the rock piles, unless the Navy took them back out. We put them in Apr 28th 2009. I dont think they ever went the the procure to put them on a chart......


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Poles are there but signs have been gone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

submariner said:


> no one got hurt and we did make it back under our own power. It was not a can but a full size buoy, light just was not lit. It was about mid way from the bridge to the base. And I agree, will not buff out. I have one rough estimate of about 9 -10 K to repair. Maybe looking for a new "used" boat. ed


I know the buoy your talking about.That buoy has not had a light on it in years.its kinda close to the corner where they have the big ships sometimes.I always look out for that buoy when im getting close to going around the corner


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

dockmaster said:


> the rock piles North of the Navy Pier have three pilings with signage marking the rock piles, unless the Navy took them back out. We put them in Apr 28th 2009. I dont think they ever went the the procure to put them on a chart......


Well that answers that, at least I know why the poles are there. I have been by those poles a number of times, stopped to fish them wondering if there were some old structure there. Never did much, but yeah... the signs on the poles are not there, haven't been for a few years.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

So....did you catch anything?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

SurfRidr said:


> Well that answers that, at least I know why the poles are there. I have been by those poles a number of times, stopped to fish them wondering if there were some old structure there. Never did much, but yeah... the signs on the poles are not there, haven't been for a few years.


It's too easy to leave the Navy Point area and run parallel to the shoreline towards Fort Pickens and run up on the pile. I hope someone has at least put some reflective tape on those poles. It's always been a hazard especially at night!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Voodoo Lounge said:


> Glad there were no injuries, and good on you for making us all think again about safely running at night !! BTW, I have a Proline 231 I'm about to put up here for sale if you're looking for something to replace yours.....:whistling:


Damn Tony, don't tempt me.....again!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Boats are repairable, people not all the time.

Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Smarty said:


> It's too easy to leave the Navy Point area and run parallel to the shoreline towards Fort Pickens and run up on the pile. I hope someone has at least put some reflective tape on those poles. It's always been a hazard especially at night!


Call Port Operations and ask them to put some reflective tape on them!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bill is the # still 2595


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I took a whole day (during broad daylight) and saved tracks in my gps from my house to my frequent night time spots.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys running these tracks you plot be careful and still keep a good watch. Buoys anchored can move quite a bit with the tide and or wind changes.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I most definitely do keep a watchful eye. Also I've decided to keep my 'tracks' well away from the buoys and other permanent or semi/permanent structures.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

sealark said:


> Bill is the # still 2595


I think its still 452-2624


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That looks familiar also been a long time for me being there 1980. I worked out of the old horse stable that was right down on the water next to the old dry dock that's still there.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry to see this but glad you are ok. New boats are exciting too.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the boat Ed...glad everyone is ok though. Good winter project, if you do it, should not be so bad on the wallet. Willing to help when back home.
No choice now, you will have to come and fish on mine !!!

All the best,

Em.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw Ed yesterday. He already has a Good price on repair. Ed make sure you get that in a written signed contract.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> But all buoys have reflectors on them. Shine any light on an unlighted buoy and the jump out at you.


That is true.....UNTIL! The seagull's Crap all over them... I've seen this several times at night.


The boat has extensive damage..... There is a lot to cut apart to get to the damage and then have to put back together again.

There is more money to fix than meets the eye.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Not to be a smarta$$ but--*

Speed to great for conditions. Never trust GPS alone. Radar could have prevented the accident *IF *you were paying attention.

On the bright side: Nobody hurt and the boat can be repaired. Actually, I'd do it myself it was an older boat. 

If I lived up that way I'd help you with the project. The hardest part for me would be matching the color.

Question? Was this a floating buoy or a single pole marker?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

The buoy was a large floating one. I believe X Shark is correct, that the damage is extensive and a lot has to be cut away to repair. It is in the repair shop and I have confidence they know what is required.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*You can buy enough DUCK TAPE to build a boat for that much.*

I tend to still think in 1960's dollars. How things have changed! If things could still be bought for what they could in the 60's I'd be making a decent living.
Unfortunately, things keep costing more and money keeps getting worth less. That is a serious dilemma for those of us on a low, fixed income.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

me too I remember when chicken was 29 cents a pound, gas 33 cent a gallon and steak 99 cents a pound. As low/fixed income thought that was the way things were supposed to be. Is there another way?



captken said:


> I tend to still think in 1960's dollars. How things have changed! If things could still be bought for what they could in the 60's I'd be making a decent living.
> Unfortunately, things keep costing more and money keeps getting worth less. That is a serious dilemma for those of us on a low, fixed income.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Even in '80's dollars..... Needed a the other day lightbulb for dashlight. Little bitty bulb.

Can't buy 1.....Have to buy 2 in a skin pack....$5.35 



I'd like to see updated progress pix's of this.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> I'd like to see updated progress pix's of this.


As would I! :thumbup:


My wife wants a pantry cabinet for the kitchen for her birthday. I said that I could easily make it for $150-$200. So I thought... :whistling: We went yesterday afternoon to look at the lumber so she could see what she wanted.... Quick figure in my head was in the $325 range + 10% tax!!! Not counting stain/paint/glue/sandpaper etc...


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*10% tax and state income tax too?*

There has gotta be a heck of a lot of money going somewhere other than where it should be going. I think the 6% sales tax here is exorbitant. I guess ya'll have to feed the freeloaders somehow. 

The day I graduated from college I said "My ass ain't spending another night in Alabama" and I moved to Ft. Walton Bch. Unfortunately I had go back to Ala. for a few years with most of it in Satsuma. I've been here in Crystal River or a few miles south since 1975.

I just had a friend from B'ham load up on stuff at Rural King and Sam's Club before heading home.

I had to edit this post a bit after re-reading Submariner's post. Once I ran out of gas because I refused to buy fuel in Mobile for 24.9 when I could buy it on the Mobile Causeway for 18.9. Oh yeah, I was driving a VW bug. I remember buying diesel in Destin for $.09/gallon at least once. Pork chops in Satsuma 10 for a dollar. How about a Ruger Mod 77, 25.06 for $89? 7mm Mauser mod 95 for $14, '03 Springfield $39.95, Enfield .303 10.95, M-1 Carbine $49.95 and whatever you wanted at the Shady Banks Motel for $20 (or so I heard.)


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ed. I been following your post for several days, and I'm glad you are ok. I know running at night is damn scary as hell even with a GPS or radar. 
Whyme


----------

